# Forget me not



## LauraJayne (Jun 7, 2010)

My best friend Jack was pts on Sunday night, his ashes have just returned home.

I would like to share a poem which was given to us in a card from the pet crematorium we used, they are called Forget me not, as is the poem.

*Forget me Not*_

Forget me not, for we must say goodbye
Keep me in your heart, and I will never die
The long road ahead my seem very tough
But sure, happy memories are more than enough

Spread my ashes through soul and mind
For my spirit will live on in hearts of those I find
Do not stand beside me and fully weep,
Even though the loss may feel very deep.

Take comfort in knowing that I loved you
A love we shared, a love that grew,
So do not forget me, our love had no end
I'm glad we met, my one true friend._​


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

im crying 

thx for sharing its beautiful

:001_wub: misty :001_wub: jack :001_wub:


----------



## LauraJayne (Jun 7, 2010)

No worries =)

I cry everytime I read it and they have given us it in a leaflet and a sympathy card x


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

thats a really nice touch. i still have misty's ashes not ready to scattered them in the woods yet. so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats so lovely. Run free at the bridge Jack :closedeyes:


----------



## LauraJayne (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you and the same to you x

I wanted Jack to come home but my family outvoted me and cremation was the result. We compromised on a 'Scatter Box' which you can bury but we are not ready yet.

The company the vet referred us to have been lovely. Jack was brought home today by the company and he was in a little bag (cross between and carrier and a gift bag as it was like a strong paper) it is purple, which is the companys colour theme, inside there is a purple box with forget me not written on it. 

I opened it for a look inside and there is tissue paper and a purple velvet bag and he is inside of there. 

It's so strange to have him like that but as you can see he was taken good care of which makes me feel slightly better, I'd still rather he was here, the house and my heart feel empty without him x


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

R.I.P. Dearest Jack...so sorry for your loss hun..thinking of you all at this very sad time xxx


----------



## LauraJayne (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So Sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Jack and run free at rainbow bridge x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Jack x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP Jack.

I still have the ashes of my childhood dog, he'll be with me to my grave!


----------



## LauraJayne (Jun 7, 2010)

2 weeks yesterday and it doesn't hurt any less!! ='(

missing him more each day. Bought a charm for my Links of London bracelet on Sat, its a little J for Jack, Although it's only a little piece of silver and not attached to him at all, it makes me feel as though a little part of him is with me.

We have picked a place in the garden, but are still not ready to bury him, so he is sitting on the harth atm.

Miss you Jack, Love you always my little baby xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

aweee so sorry for your loss rip jack gone but not forgotton xxx


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful poem

run free jack x x x


----------



## LauraJayne (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you! 

3 weeks has gone by now, feels so long ago yet also no time at all!

Miss you Jack, love you always xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

LauraJayne said:


> My best friend Jack was pts on Sunday night, his ashes have just returned home.
> 
> I would like to share a poem which was given to us in a card from the pet crematorium we used, they are called Forget me not, as is the poem.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry for your loss.

Thank you for posting such a sad but poignant poem....To all our best friends that have crossed the Rainbow........RIP.


----------

